# Larousse Gastronomique 1992



## anglostore (Mar 9, 2010)

Dear All,

I'm trying to locate a copy of Larousse Gastronomique 1992 - Prosper Montagne and Robert J. Courtine.

I have a client here in Canada that would like a copy.
I've tried all the usual places.
Is there anyone out there that could help me please?

Thanks,

Andrew Greenfield

AngloStore.com

[email protected]
Tel: 001-418-948-4144


----------

